

EdX will offer a sequence of courses in Computer Science - Discordian93
https://www.edx.org/xseries

======
wqfeng
Does anyone know the series on CS? Does the CS student in MIT also learn this
series? Are there some MIT students on HN to talk about the courses?

    
    
         6X.1 Introduction to Computer Science and Programming in Python | Fall 2013
        6X.2 Introduction to Computational Thinking and Data Science | Spring 2014
        6X.3 Software Construction in Java 1 | Fall 2014
        6X.4 Software Construction in Java 2 | Spring 2015
        6X.5 Computation Structures: Digital Circuits | Fall 2014
        6X.6 Computation Structures: Programmable Architectures | Spring 2015
        6X.7 Computation Structures: Computer Systems Organization | Fall 2015

------
Discordian93
As a student currently enrolled in a distance education uni' compsci program,
this is a godsend. My program basically consists of being given a textbook and
a examination date, and what most students do is basically memorize various
exercises from previous years' exams to repeat the pattern during the actual
exam. I have found edX courses to be much higher quality that other MOOC
provider's and this will hopefully be an opportunity to learn programming and
computer architecture for real.

